#   1  2015   1 7.7
! 1  7.7.  594, -15q1004 (c   ).      :

:    ( 5.04)
         : 1  2015 .
: ,   1  2015 .
         : 1  2015 .
      :  2   3:
   .  .
      :  4:
   .  .
      :  5
   1
  "  () (  020) ()"     ,  2.
      :  6:
   .  .
      :  7:
   .  .
    "      ".

   .    .     8-9    .

,   ,     ?     ? .

----------

> ! 1  7.7.  594, -15q1004 (c   ).      :
> 
> :    ( 5.04)
>          : 1  2015 .
> : ,   1  2015 .
>          : 1  2015 .
>       :  2   3:
>    .  .
>       :  4:
> ...


    .   5   1,      .

----------

> .   5   1,      .


   -  .      1 7.7.     -         .  , 1- -  ....

----------

, -  ,      17      ?

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> 17


 ,       ( ,  ),  .    .

----------

> ,       ( ,  ),  .    .


   ,     1,  .
       ,       ?

----------

> ,     1,  .
>        ,       ?


 .

----------

> .


  =))  ))))

----------


## Julikosha

?
   ,   ,           ,   ,  3  ,   9 170  (14  )  .    ,     ,   .
   .    ,    ?           ,       .

----------

. -      1 7.7?
    ...   ...
    (   030, 040, 050)     
  ?

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> 1 7.7?


  ?

----------

> ?


  ? ....     1 ..  7.70.594

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> ?


 7.7   [i] -

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter



----------

> 7.7   [i] -




1: 7.7.
   I  2015 
 15q1004  23.03.2015 .

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> 15q1004  23.03.2015 .


http://old.1c.ru/rus/support/release...sp?GroupID=146

----------

..  ?

----------


## Julikosha

23 .  ,    1 ,     ?

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

1: 7.7.
   I  2015 
 15q1005  01.04.2015 .
=================================================================
    15q1005    15q1004
=================================================================

     1  2014 .  
      , 

  (.  
 14.06.2013  159-).


 1  2014 .       λ 
:
   ,  ,   
  , , ,  ,   
          , 
        ()  
      17.10.2013  -4-3/18585;

     25.12.2013 -4-3/23381@.

 .


1.         



      ,

( 4-) (    
   26  2015 .  59).
     1  2015 .
     .

2.  ,     
  .   
    ( "i"  
" ").


    :  
(  PRB1501.ERT)
-----------------------------------------------------------------
 :

   .

    .


    :  02 (   )
(  PRB1505.ERT)
-----------------------------------------------------------------
:
   5   02    110
   100.

    .


  :  3
(  ,    )
(  NDS1504.ERT)
-----------------------------------------------------------------
:
    5    
"   1   " 
() (  020) ()"   
 ,  2.
   ."

    .

----------



----------


## Julikosha

> 


        ?

----------

> 23 .  ,    1 ,     ?


  - .

----------


## Julikosha

> - .


, !!

----------

,   100 .

----------

> 23 .  ,    1 ,     ?


  01.04.15    ...          
 1 .

----------

,     ,              
   ...   ...   8  9 
        .

-     ? ...  -?

----------


## for_caramel

!   ,     10 ?    ,       ,     (),  ,      -  ().          ,            10.  11  .

----------


## taissa

17.7   . 
: :    ( 5.04)
         : 1  2015 .
: ,   1  2015 .
         : 1  2015 .
      :  1:
    (   030, 040, 050)     
      :  3:
   .  .
      :  7:
   .  .
    "      ". 
,    ....

----------


## .

3  7 .       ?

----------

> 17.7   . 
> : :    ( 5.04)
>          : 1  2015 .
> : ,   1  2015 .
>          : 1  2015 .
>       :  1:
>     (   030, 040, 050)     
>       :  3:
>    .  .
> ...


taissa,        ?   ,    ,  1    .   "".   ,    ,    - 3, 7 ,  -:
       :  1:
    (   030, 040, 050)

----------


## leno4ka0309

> 10 ,   ,    ((


 ((   (((    10 -      ((

----------


## for_caramel

*leno4ka0309*, -,   , ,  , 2  ((    - ,

----------


## leno4ka0309

> *leno4ka0309*, -,   , ,  , 2  ((    - ,


 -  ((        10.      -  .

----------


## for_caramel

*leno4ka0309*,  ,    ,     ,     ))

----------


## leno4ka0309

> ... ""


 !  ,   / ,   ,       ))
    /  ,   /   :
1)  -  
2) -  
3)   
4)   - 
5) /   
6)   - 
7)   ""  
 /     10 .  )))
    ))

----------


## for_caramel

*leno4ka0309*, ,!!!          ,   , !!  :Wow:   :yes: ...       :Big Grin:

----------


## leno4ka0309

> *leno4ka0309*, ,!!!          ,   , !!  ...


! !      -    ))
*for_caramel*, , ,  .   11   - 01  04?   10    04?

----------


## for_caramel

*leno4ka0309*,       04  01.... 04,  , ,        "     " .130...  1  2,

----------


## leno4ka0309

> 


 ,  , ))     . 
     11  -01,  ,  ,   -04....    ...

! -          10  11?

----------


## for_caramel

*leno4ka0309*, ,,    ...  )) ))

----------


## 2

> ,


 ?        .100,110 (       ),  -          /  ???

----------

, , )



> !  ,   / ,   ,       ))
>     /  ,   /   :
> 1)  -  
> 2) -  
> 3)   
> 4)   - 
> 5) /   
> 6)   - 
> 7)   ""  
> ...

----------


## Zveruga

596, 15q1007
, ,     .        z-      .                "Z-  980  12.01.2015".   9          ,        - .

     "  " -   "  ",  -      ?

----------


## 2

> ?        .100,110 (       ),  -          /  ???


   :     7  8 -  .
..  1  7  8 ,           ,   8  8.2   ,  7.7     .  :  7    , 8 .

----------


## for_caramel

*leno4ka0309*, " "  10  2015 ,      /  . 2   3    "04"  "05",    11  "04",   1  .. , ,   ...

----------


## 88

> ?        .100,110 (       ),  -          /  ???


       -  ,  ,         .    -    .  596    .130 -   - - ..  /  31.03   16.03 -     16.03. 
         .        -   .        -  .   .

----------

,   ,   ,    !
   ,     (  ),          ,      ,     !
  ? 
   ,  ,        ,       .

----------


## leno4ka0309

> *leno4ka0309*, " "  10  2015 ,      /  . 2   3    "04"  "05",    11  "04",   1  .. , ,   ...


 !!! !

----------

> -  ,  ,         .


        .

----------

, ,
 , ,  1,3,8,9,   ,    . 
. 
          "   ".


  "     ,  ,   "

----------


## dimasdf

1 7.7  596 , 8  ,     /  ,     .    .

----------


## -7

.  ,    "  ".

----------

> .  ,    "  ".


    ?    .   22.04     ..  8  . 24.04      23.04.      .-   8   .      .   ""       23.04.    .

----------

> 1  7.7.    .     (    ,  / -  ).


  ""       ."

----------

> 1 7.7  596 , 8  ,     /  ,     .    .


 ,        "  "    /      ,       8,    ,  .      (595  596)  ,   .  -,     ,       .

----------

> ,        "  "    /      ,       8,    ,  .


  .




> (595  596)  ,   .


, .   .






> -,     ,       .


100500  .
  \   ,   .

----------

> 100500  .
>   \   ,   .


, .     -    ( 5.04).   "    "       " "  ,    . XML  ,    . -  ?
 , 596.     .

----------

> , ,   .


 ,   ,

----------

> , .     -    ( 5.04).   "    "       " "  ,    . XML  ,    . -  ?
>  , 596.     .


    .

   596+1007      ,  .

----------

> "    "       " "  ,    .


,    ,   -   .         .         .

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

"    ." ()  ""

( .   .  "")
---------------------
     ,   .
     ,      .     "",  (0)
  ("   ")


_ :

     -.
_
  ,           , ,  ,           .  596-        ()
  >= '01.10.2014' 
 = (, .(""));
;


     -  76.  ,     ,    ,      -     ,  -  ,         ,      .


    ....

----------


## Zavn



----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

+ #361
   ,      :

27.04.2015 12:49 .  p 7.70.597
27.04.2015 12:49   p 7.70.597

     1 ,   "  ,    ,     700 ?"

----------

> + #361
>    ,      :
> 
> 27.04.2015 12:49 .  p 7.70.597
> 27.04.2015 12:49   p 7.70.597
> 
>      1 ,   "  ,    ,     700 ?"


... -  10      ...
  !

----------


## dimasdf

> ,        "  "    /      ,       8,    ,  .      (595  596)  ,   .  -,     ,       .


 ,  ...  ,      ,  ,  -     .  -...

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> -...


", ,  1!" ()

----------

> ,  ...  ,      ,  ,  -     .  -...


      -       1137               .

        "   - "   2014    "    - ".

  ,    .



              .
  .
 :Frown:

----------


## Zveruga

> 1 7.7  596 , 8  ,     /  ,     .    .


      ?   ,             ";" ( 000651;01.01.15).         , , ,     .              8.    ,         , .             .    (        )    01.10.14  .

 ,       ()     "  ".

         .         .

----------


## Zveruga

> ,    ,   -   .         .         .


   .  .

----------


## lyubov14

,      ...-       ,     0     ,          4,     010,020  030,          " 1010448"     ""  "".  , , ))))

----------

> ?   ,             ";" ( 000651;01.01.15).


,   .    ?





> , , ,     .


  ?

       . 
  "- N ___  "__" __________________ (1)" - ..      ,   ";". 

    -,     / (  04.03.2015 N -7-6/93@).   2 :   .






> 8.    ,         , .             .    (        )    01.10.14  .
> 
>  ,       ()     "  ".
> 
>          .         .


      1-.     /       .            ,     ?

----------

-13 ,       ,           ? !

----------


## Melindachelsi

:    ( 5.04)
         : 1  2015 .
: ,   1  2015 .
         : 1  2015 .
      :  2   3:
   .  .
      :  4:
   .  .
      :  5
   1
  "  () (  020) ()"     ,  2.
      :  6:
   .  .
      :  7:
   .  .
    "      ".
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________

1 7.7  ( ) 7.70.027/7.70.597
    ,     1, 3, 8, 9    "   ".
    ?!

----------



----------


## Melindachelsi

> 1 7.7  ( ) 7.70.027/7.70.597


      ?! :Embarrassment:

----------

> ?!


 .

  :       .

----------


## Melindachelsi

:15q1004.

       ?!      15q1007    .

----------


## Melindachelsi

,         1 7.7         . .?!

----------

,  007

----------

> :15q1004.
> 
>        ?!      15q1007    .


.

----------


## lyubov14

,    ,       "     ///0/1010448/          ///0/1010448/    " .   ?

----------


## rikitikitavi1985

1 7.7.   9 ( )   ,    

. = .("");
{.1137..(497)}:   !

        - ?
   8   . 
    -         (    .(..   ).       .

----------

, 
    ,    .1137
. 476

         (...() = "") 
//			 (...() = "") 
			 (...() = "")
//			 (...() = "")


,    1

----------


## rikitikitavi1985

> , 
>     ,    .1137
> . 476
> 
>          (...() = "") 
> //			 (...() = "") 
> 			 (...() = "")
> //			 (...() = "")
> 
> ...


  .        )   1  .  -      ))))

----------


## rikitikitavi1985

> 1 7.7.   9 ( )   ,    
> 
> . = .("");
> {.1137..(497)}:   !
> 
>         - ?
>    8   . 
>     -         (    .(..   ).       .


            (   ) .  -     /    .    -  ?

----------

...


{.1137..(497)}:   !

----------

!      ?     :

     ,   ,             -    .
       100 .

     ?     100 ?   .      -               .  , .. -   ...     

-,    ,    ,     ()    100 .   (. 25 . 3 . 149  ).          ,   .      ????

----------


## rikitikitavi1985

> !      ?     :
> 
>      ,   ,             -    .
>        100 .
> 
>      ?     100 ?   .      -               .  , .. -   ...     
> 
> -,    ,    ,     ()    100 .   (. 25 . 3 . 149  ).          ,   .      ????



     100

----------

17.7 (   ) -       826,00  --126,00  ( 15-16 ),             826,00 - 00,02  826, - 125,98.   ?      ,    .   ,     ?

----------


## rikitikitavi1985

{.1137..(497)}:   !
   [/QUOTE]

      .   ?   1?

----------

-       100 .?    100      -     ,  .     100 . -      -      ., ..        .     .

----------

rikitikitavi1985 -         ,            1      - -   ?

----------


## rikitikitavi1985

.      .      .




> -       100 .?    100      -     ,  .     100 . -      -      ., ..        .     .

----------


## rikitikitavi1985

.      ,     ...





> rikitikitavi1985 -         ,            1      - -   ?

----------

, ,   .         (.. ,   ),   - .    - ..

----------

.   ?   1?

,   1
   , ,     , -

----------


## z_z_y

, !       1  2015 ( ,   :Embarrassment: )?   !

----------


## z_z_y

> , .


, !       1  2015 ( ,   :Embarrassment: )?   !

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> 1  2015


    .

----------


## z_z_y



----------


## DL

:
              8 (    .1 7.7  7.70.598,  15q1008)  :  xml.   503,    684. , ,      ** ?   ,  503 -    5,       3?
      9 -    xml.   91,    34.
,  1       :Frown: .     ,  .

----------


## zak1c

*DL*,   --

----------


## alex1979

9  1 ,  -      .     1   9     00000. ,  -  ?

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> -  ?


     ?

----------


## alex1979

> ?


  . -      .

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> .


 ,   ,   .
(    ,    .)




> -      .


    ,      .
    ,        1.

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> 


, , ?     ?

----------

, , ,       .    17  ,        ,   17   !  "      :  9:
     4   6
   1     (  100).
    "      "."
      -  
  -     "         3    10 (    3   10).        . "
     ?  (

----------

< >   "", -   3-

----------

> , , ,       .    17  ,        ,   17   !  "      :  9:
>      4   6
>    1     (  100).
>     "      "."
>       -  
>   -     "         3    10 (    3   10).        . "
>      ?  (


 ))

----------

> < >   "", -   3-


)))     ,  ))))))  )))

----------


## taty77

:  9:
     8   4
   1     (  100).

----------

8 , .4

----------


## 88

1 7.7  601,  ,               "   4  5".      ,    -. - ,   ?    ,

----------


## rnb09

> ,


    .

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> -


1: 7.7.
   ,  4.5.
   7.70.601  20.07.2015 .
================================================================

      7.70.601     7.70.600
================================================================


----------------------------------------------------------------
:
   .   
,  .


2015.

2014.
    2014.

  ("")
----------------------------------------------------------------
:
   .   
,  .

     .
     .

  (" ")
----------------------------------------------------------------
:
   .   
,  .

    .

  ("  ")
----------------------------------------------------------------
:
     "  
-".

     .

  (" ")
----------------------------------------------------------------
 :
      .

     .

 1137 ("     1173")
----------------------------------------------------------------
 :
       XML.

    .

 1137 ("     1173")
----------------------------------------------------------------
 :

- .

    .

----------


## 88

, ,    .          8  9   .      1,         .      .

----------

,  !
     2 .,   :
"      :  8:
     2   2       (  130).
   ,      !
    "      ".
    ,      .??          .

----------


## nsk54

> ,  !
>      2 .,   :
> "      :  8:
>      2   2       (  130).
>    ,      !
>     "      ".
>     ,      .??          .


   - -    ""-  " "-   . : -   ,   .

----------

, -.  4     ,  .  2     (    ).     170     -,     ,    -    ,    .  ?    170    ?
      - (     ).     2 .       -         ,    -     -       2 .   ? 



          ▲

----------


## Provence

,        1 77  1 8.2      4 2015 ?  ,  ,      .    . .

----------

608
 rp15q4004
 ,

----------


## Provence

> 608
>  rp15q4004
>  ,


, .        1 7  8 ?
 1 77:   - -   ...       1 7 ?
 1 8.2  :           1 8 ?
  , .

----------

( ), 
    ( ) , .

----------


## Provence

> ( ), 
>     ( ) , .


, .

----------


## Provence

> ( ), 
>     ( ) , .


       608   ?      (     608     -)  ?

----------


## 88

608    607

----------


## Provence

> 608    607


  .      :
"    608 (1c 77  )     ,             .   ,     ,  ,      .         .

----------

- 
 -?

----------


## 88

,  -  .    -     . ,   .    ,   ,  .

----------

> - 
>  -?


 :       . 19.


   608   /      . /   10% ,     -  ,    .

      ,    603   .

----------

> .      :
> "    608 (1c 77  )     ,             .   ,     ,  ,      .         .


   ? - ...

----------


## Provence

** , 



> 603   .


   ?       603        ?

----------


## JulPro

, .
     -  .    ,       .
 /   04      10 .     11  ?     .


,       .

----------

> ** , 
> 
>    ?       603        ?


     ,  " "   .     .

 :  603 ->   608 ->  ->  603 -> .

----------

